# Cleaning Bradley Racks



## joe black (Mar 28, 2016)

I bought 4 Bradley racks about 6 months ago and haven't used them until recently.  I have tried dish soap and hot water with poor results.  I put 2 in the dishwasher yesterday and they still came out with black greasy residue on the wires.  Can I put them in the oven on the self clean cycle?  Can I put them in my FB and try to burn them clean?  If anyone has any tips please pass them along.

TIA,  Joe


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 28, 2016)

Any time I wanted to clean up my cooking grates I used Dawn, and give 'em a soak for 30 minutes or so before hand-washing. Don't use abrasive cleaners or pads...that will eventually wipe the chrome finish right off of them. If they're really grungy they may need a longer soak and hotter water.

Anymore though, I let the residue build up...helps protect the grates once you have a good petina built up...a little exposure to higher heat (~400*F) will help to develop it more after each smoke, then just bust of the bigger drippings with a metallic brush while heating up the smoker. If you want a clean smoking surface for items such as cheese try aluminum disposable grill toppers...you can reuse them with a little cleaning, too, and being they are not a composite material you get more aggressive with cleaning methods and not hurt them, barring strong acids/caustics, of course.

BTW, excessive heat could damage the finish, or if not heated evenly may cause the thinner wire grates to warp.

Eric


----------



## ronsoldhouse (May 6, 2016)

I would spray with oven cleaner,they then would clean right up


----------

